# Notification & ringtone volume



## slane (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a way to have the ringtone and notification volume stay the same? As far as i can tell, since the update to ics it's not possible?

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

This is a pain, I have the same issue you can not link it. I am using RVolume Control, but you have to have it open to use the linked volume with your rocker switch.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roy.volumecontrol&feature=order_history


----------

